# Got my slick tricks



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They came in Saturday. The rages are for sale in the classifieds. I decided that I am more comfortable using a fixed blade so I got some Slick tricks after a friend referred them to me(Thanks Jen) and after reading about them in the broadhead thread. I like the blades, they are much thicker than the muzzy broadheads. Going to get out the bow today and do some tuning.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Let me know how you like them, I have yet to try them but want to. I shoot and love my rage, just a little pricey.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If I was to change from my Snuffers it would be either Slicks or T-locks. Both have had great reports from folks I know and trust.

Good luck with the Slicks and let us know how you do.......


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You will love them. Never met anybody that has shot them that didn't.


----------

